# Insert Photo's



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm new to all this malarky, so forgive me if this has been posted a million times, but how do i insert a picture from my hard drive into a post :wall: .
How else am i going to show off my car (apart from the obvious- driving it around) .
Thanks in anticipation :thumb: 
Robin


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you need to sign up for a free account at photobucket.com ( or similar) then load pics from your comp onto that

then select the link thats like







and post it onto your message


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Robin,

Sign up for a free account at photobucket.com

This lets you upload your photos to the site, you can then copy the address of the photo which will be something like this

"







"

This will then display on the site.


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Ahhh, so thats what you do, seems simple (bet it's not tho').
Cheers Steveo
Regards 
Robin


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks also neil, i'll try it now


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

it aint too hard mate ....even i can do it

you may need to use their edit button to scale em down a little

if you get stuck just ask


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Quickie:

Sign up to www.photobucket.com

Click browse (1)
double click chosen photo (2)
Click 'UP LOAD'

RED box 3For one photo highlight the text in the '' box, right click, click on 'COPY', then right click in the reply box and click 'PASTE'.

Or for multiple photos click the little box by each photo, then at the bottom of the page click on 'Generate HTML......'
[IMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y152/alex7938/how2.jpg


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

What web browser you using there alex? Dont think ive seen that one before!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> What web browser you using there alex? Dont think ive seen that one before!


??? why is porn showing?


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Right i've registered with Photobucket, i'll try posting a pic. It still sounds complicated, but thanks alex for the explanation.


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Here goes
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q210/S4ROB/shinyaudi.jpg


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

S4ROB said:


> Right i've registered with Photobucket, i'll try posting a pic. It still sounds complicated, but thanks alex for the explanation.


It's pretty straight forward, before i learn't about cut and paste i used to write it down and type it all out


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

S4ROB said:


> Here goes
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q210/S4ROB/shinyaudi.jpg


Thats it, if you add







at the back you get this:

Nice car too :thumb:


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

As you can see from the above post it didn't work quite right, i expected the pic to apear in the post not a web address.
Robin


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic pic Robin!


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Woohoo, thats it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

S4ROB said:


> As you can see from the above post it didn't work quite right, i expected the pic to apear in the post not a web address.
> Robin


If you click on 'QUOTE' in my last post you'll see where i've added the image (







) tags:thumb:


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm going to try it again, see if i get it right. Also i need to learn to type faster


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Lets try again








Cheers guys, i now know how Neil Armstrong felt, it's the small things!!


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Needs work


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

.......^......................................................................^
Just need to take out the spaces where the ^ is pointing:thumb:


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm off for a cig and a beer, i'll try tomorrow
Thanks Alex, i'll get there
Robin


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Thats it i can sleep tonight


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

S4ROB said:


> Thats it i can sleep tonight


Wait till you start buying all the products:lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The engine pic is amazing! Just need to arrange when to swap over for my 1.9 TDi :lol:


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't you tell from the pics, i already have!


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Neil i envy you, i've had it down to 4mpg with the taps fully open


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

4 mpg, blimey, 40 mpg if I really cained it


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

The upside is that V8 growl (who needs music)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That is one huuuuge upside too, what a sound.


----------



## Pliers (Apr 15, 2006)

Inspired by the S4ROB I thought I'd have ago at this picture posting. Any way here goes.
















s


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

NICE !!!!. Man's got to have his toys


----------

